# USN 19-Anabol Testo



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright guys, found a few tubs of these in my supps cupboard, just wondered what people reckoned? Im between cycles now so thought i might give them ago, not really expecting anything because they look like overmarketed sugar pills to me! Any one care to correct me or are they just a fancy paperweight? Baring in mind i got them free with a few different purchases of hyperbolic mass! Ive included pics of the ingredients, although i have no idea what any of them are except ZMA.

Any response will be great, cheers!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

anyone at all.. :whistling:


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

google the other ingrediants see what you get

they sound made up to me but you never know,


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought some but will be sending it back after I bought some other stuff haha I was on 5-Methly bla bla bla before didn't do shiit and for the price got some T100 instead


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ashmo said:


> I bought some but will be sending it back after I bought some other stuff haha I was on 5-Methly bla bla bla before didn't do shiit and for the price got some T100 instead


best bet mate, its all overpriced, overmarketed crap in my opinion! just had these lying around and thought id give them a whirl!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

just a natty test booster so dont expect any massive results. Might put some extra lead in your pencil though


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I would say it is not that great compared to other test boosters.


----------



## AlexUSN (Jun 16, 2011)

19 Anabol Test is actually a first class natural T booster. Expect to see big increases in strength, recovery and a better quality of sleep. Key ingredient is 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone, a non-hormonal anabolic / anti-catabolic compound which has been shown to decrease cortisol levels, increase protein synthesis, and improve overall recovery from exercise - it has anti-estrogenic properties and may elevate natural testosterone output. The other active ingredients added to the formulation work synergistically with methoxyisoflavone to increase protein synthesis, maintain a positive nitrogen balance and keep your body in an anabolic state.

I have been taking 3 prior to training and 3 before bed in my build up to competition, impressed. I have tried countless other "Hardcore" T boosters that are simply all hype


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AlexUSN said:


> 19 Anabol Test is actually a first class natural T booster. Expect to see big increases in strength, recovery and a better quality of sleep. Key ingredient is 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy-Isoflavone, a non-hormonal anabolic / anti-catabolic compound which has been shown to decrease cortisol levels, increase protein synthesis, and improve overall recovery from exercise - it has anti-estrogenic properties and may elevate natural testosterone output. The other active ingredients added to the formulation work synergistically with methoxyisoflavone to increase protein synthesis, maintain a positive nitrogen balance and keep your body in an anabolic state.
> 
> I have been taking 3 prior to training and 3 before bed in my build up to competition, impressed. I have tried countless other "Hardcore" T boosters that are simply all hype


thanks for the review however dont judge me when i say i think you may be biased since you have USN in your name! lmao!


----------

